# My almost new property. Llamas anyone?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is the property, a tad over 21 acres that comes with Llamas and Alpacas. LOL. They're not mine, but a neighbor's who has been using the land for grazing. It is in "open space" zoning which means that the taxes are only $29 a year for 20 acres when I build on one of the acres, which gets separated tax wise and is taxed normally. I will continue to allow the neighbor's delightful animals to graze on this property. They're a kick. They're loving and friendly, curious but very cautious at the same time. If you stand with your back to them, they'll come up behind you and nibble on your hands or ears. 

I took the Poodles and Jose` in the pasture and they yapped at first, understandably. The Llamas didn't know what to make of it. The dogs then quieted except Matisse who cried...just sobbed like a little human baby almost. lol. He didn't like them one bit. My ex, who was with me picked Matisse up and held him and Matisse just laid his head tightly onto his shoulder....like, save me. lol. Poor baby. Then one walked up closely behind Jose`, attempting to sniff his rear. And upon discovery, Jose` was very nervous, so we put the dogs all back in the car so we could talk to the contractor guy who's going to do the perk test. Anyhow, what an adventure. This property is in the Okanogan County in eastern Wa. It is for an investment, not where I'm going to live. But it's very nice over there.





*In the distance there's a view of the Cascade mountains but it doesn't show up that well in the picture and they are quite a ways to the east.*


*On the phenomenal drive home from my visit...through the north Cascade Hwy...stopped in the adorable, western town of Wintrop. Usually would go hwy 2 and did on the way there. The North Cascade Hwy is a windy, higher elevation....tedious drive in a way...lots of hair pin curves and it just took what seemed like an eternity. HOWEVER, the views are spectacular and it had been a long time since I traveled that route. *



*And some shots along the north Cascade hwy:*





*Hope you enjoyed the pictures.*


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow that is beautiful! 
I'm sure the dogs will make friends with the llamas eventually! I had a friend with alpacas and dogs, all got on great.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

OMG you have no idea how badly I'd like to live there.....it's beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Llamas and alpacas and poodles and a chihuahua, oh my! Such BEAUTIFUL animals, views and land, _I'm in!!_ So where do I sign?! Wonderful to see you investing in such a glorious property. Best of luck, congratulations, and where do I pitch my tent? :car:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What beautiful property and surrounds!!! Perk testing? Are you going to build?
My X and I once bought property with some partners and we built a spec home and made a nice profit! We had the best party ever in that house when it was done and we put it on the market LOL!!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When I had my horse we would come across a lot of lamas, alpacas, and even a camel! He would get all snorty, and dancy, and prancy, lol. We called it Lama Drama.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Muggles, that is nice to know. My realtor/seller use to own the llamas and had his ranch behind this property. He owns something like 25 square miles of land around there. Anyhow, he said that if the coyotes or dogs bother the llamas, they'll spit on them and that freaks the canines out. lol. He said a friend brought his Rottweiler over and he ran up to the llamas...scared Jim to death. But the llamas lay down and then spat all over the dog. He ran and hid under the truck for the duration of the visit. (I don't know if everything Jim tells me is an exaggeration or not, but it was a good story anyhow. lol) I can see them all getting use to each other. After all, my horses and dogs always got along great. So why not? 

Chagall'smom....leave it up to you to throw in such a clever reference to the Wizzard of Oz. Loved that! Cute! You can pitch your tent any time.

PoodlePrada...it's quite hot there in the summer and very dry and cold in the winter, but I hear not too terribly much snow. It's up in the highlands though, I think around 2300 ft above sea level...something like that. This property is okay. But you should see the whole area of the Okanogan. It's reeeeeeelly beautiful. This doesn't have as many pine trees as I might like but on the other hand, there are forest fires around every summer, so in a way, this is pretty good. If you really want to get an idea of how this area looks, check out these pictures: okanogan highlands - Bing Images The taxes over there are so much better than on the west side but that's because it's a whole nuther ball game over there. The east part of the state is where all the apples come from...they go all over the world. As you drive, you go through apple orchards that go on forever. And going there on hwy 2, you pass through Levenworth, a cute little Bavarian town (_do_ check out these images) levenworth wa - Bing Images and then Cashmere, where I lived for a few months at one time...and where Applets and Cottlets are made. I *LOVED* Cashmere. 


There will be a well and septic and my son will live there in some kind of mobile home or something at first. We haven't figured it out. It is sub dividable in case we want to do something later with that.

Molly, that is good how you made a profit with your house. I built a big house some years back and did all the contracting and even some of the work and yes, made a nice profit. But this won't be a party house, in spite of the agricultural business my 31 year old son will be managing. But there will be a big shop and greenhouse plus something for him to live in. He will have to teach his dog not to bug the llamas. 

So, yes it is a nice, warm climate in the spring and summer. This is high enough that I don't think it will be unbearably hot and there's always a breeze blowing it seems. There are lots of fishing lakes right close. And oh, on the drive over, you pass along side the Columbia River...absolutely spectacular!!! Washington won't have a water shortage ever with that river. 

You simply must check out these pictures. lol.

Columbia river gorge in washington - Bing Images

Some day I'd love to have a house along there. We passed by some incredible mansions right on this river. Unbelievable.

Thanks all for your nice comments. I let you know if I wind up with this property.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> When I had my horse we would come across a lot of lamas, alpacas, and even a camel! He would get all snorty, and dancy, and prancy, lol. We called it Lama Drama.


LOL! Mischief, I can imagine the horses. They do get so snorty and prancy at things like that, don't they. My Arabians got that way in their pasture when another horse walked by even. lol. But llamas! That would surprise a horse when they haven't seen them before, huh. Funny.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I've only been to Seattle, and I obviously need to explore some more in your gorgeous state! Levenworth looks so picturesque. It all looks like a postcard. Best of luck on your property purchase and thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Correction: I wrote that the Cascades were to the east from this property. No, they're to the west. LOL. I forgot...they're to the east from my house in western Wa. OMG! I'm so embarrassed! The property that I posted pictures of is on the eastern side of the mountains...wayyyyy over and up from where I live.

Mfmst, Yes, there's a lot more to it than Seattle, although as far as cities go, Seattle is really quite nice and lots of things to do...lots of gorgeous, mountain and Puget Sound views... too. LOL. I hope you come for a visit sometime where you can explore the whole state. There are large variations here. Eastern Washingtonians would like to be a separate state, in fact. They get taxed and that money, most of it...goes to western Wa where it's much, much more populated and there are more amenities. I don't blame them for being ticked off. 

Thank you for the good luck wish. On Thurs, there will be a "wet lands" delineation done. The lower, center area flooded once years ago so they decided to call it wetlands even though it's dry as can be and no cat tails or red winged black birds anywhere in sight. lol. Anyhow that determines how far the set backs must be for building. Then a perk test will be done and I don't expect any problems with any of these tests. So, when I get a positive response, I'll buy the property. I have until the 15th to say "yay" or "nay." Then I'll have to pay! :act-up:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations, it looks heavenly!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am with Chagall's Mom... I would love to pitch a tent. The llamas and alpacas are so pretty. The land is breath taking. I am so happy for you.  Congrats!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

How totally cool is that!!!!! 
can I come visit?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

It is interesting how the llamas are used as guard animals for the alpacas. A lady that works for my dh has them!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> It is interesting how the llamas are used as guard animals for the alpacas. A lady that works for my dh has them!


Really? That's interesting. I didn't know that. Do you get to visit that lady's? They are quite beautiful and interesting how they seem to be so desirous of coming close and yet still retaining that fairly intense caution. Do your dh's work friend's llamas act like that? Or do they eventually get more tame with more attention and exposure to people?

RunChanter, of course you can come visit. Sweetheartsrodeo, you too. It looks like we're going to turn this into a party house after all. LOL. That would be fun! 

Thank you guys! Congratualtions are a tad premature. What if it doesn't perk? Then I can't buy it. I'll be sooooo bummed. And have to scramble yet again to find another. I thought I had another property a while back but that didn't work out. But I think it will perk most likely. The soil looks good to me. haha.


----------

